# Redirection très emm.. vers pub  iTunes



## jpb02 (27 Mai 2014)

J'utilise deux agregateurs de news Zite et Feedler pro. De plus en plus souvent, lorsque je lis un article, l'ipad switch sur une pub "faire un cadeau Itunes, ou acheter dragon je ne sais quoi..."

Suis je le seul ?

Existe t il un equivalent d'adblock ?

Merci

JPB


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2014)

Non, ce genre de pub arrivent de plus en plus souvent et c'est super désagréable.

Seule solution, ne plus utiliser les logiciels ayant ce genre de pub très rémunératrice.


----------



## nifex (27 Mai 2014)

Macg avait écrit un article a ce sujet assez récemment et expliquait qu'il n'y avait rien à faire... 

EDIT : J'ai retrouvé l'article sur Google, mais la page n'est plus disponible sur igen.fr, ils ont du la supprimer, c'est étrange.

Mais le voici :

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...10120+&cd=1&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=es&client=safari



> La pub sur mobile nest pas toujours agréable, mais une forme particulièrement pénible sévit depuis un moment déjà et face à laquelle Safari Mobile est impuissant. Vous naviguez sur un site - qui peut être très respectable - et soudain, sans crier gare, vous êtes propulsé vers l'App Store. Là, une quelconque application X ou Y (il y a eu des cas avec Candy Crush Saga) attend que vous la téléchargiez.
> 
> C'est un comportement que nous avons constaté sur de nombreux sites (Le Monde, USA Today, Engadget, Foot01) y compris les nôtres. À noter que l'App Store n'est pas la seule destination possible. Cela peut être aussi un site web quelconque, mais rarement de grande littérature.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpb02 (27 Mai 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse. Seule solution : prévenir les gestionnaires du site et si cela se reproduit, les mettre en liste noire.


----------



## adixya (29 Mai 2014)

Il y a un problème un peu similaire quand je vais sur t411 via safari, j'obtiens une redirection vers un site qui me dit de mettre a jour mon flash. Curieusement ça ne le fait pas tout le temps...
Y en a -t-il d'autres qui ont expérimenté cela ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2014)

Ça, c'est juste un site mal codé qui n'est pas sorti du 20e siècle.


----------

